# Solved: windows 98 se PCI COMMUNICATIONS DEVICE



## smilebeau (Oct 12, 2004)

I was formatting and reinstalling win 98 se on my Gateway essentials. And everything went ok except that i am missing the driver for the PCI COMMUNICATIONS DEVICE. This is the one my modem is on so it wont recognize it untill i find a driver for it. Not sure if i need to know the motherboard or not but it is a freeman if that is needed. I would settle for a standard driver, or anything that would let me get my modem going. 
Thx, Beau


----------



## Coupy (May 24, 2002)

Seeing that you have access to the internet have you tried going to the gateway site www.gateway.com and doing a driver search there? I did a quick search and I think you will find your driver there.

Hope this helped

Coupy


----------



## smilebeau (Oct 12, 2004)

Trying gateway.com was my first thought. I downloaded all the new drivers and a new bios for my pc. I even did all the patches that they had for windows, but much to my dissapointment they didnt have any pci communication device drivers.  
thx for that thought though let me know if you find any other way to get the driver, Beau


----------



## KLT (May 7, 2003)

Hi smilebeau

Try this link to D/L modem driver for Gateway Essentials.

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=18972&uid=64974735


----------



## smilebeau (Oct 12, 2004)

Thx for that link but that was a windows ME driver and i needed a 98 se.
I tried it anyways and it wasnt compatable with my modem, but I just relized that i wasnt using the 56k modem from my other 2 pc,s because there on dsl. So I took the modem from my 1.3 emachines and put it in and when i did that windows 98 recognized it and already had a driver for it. So it is back up and going.

Thx Beau


----------

